
Building a Better Ngrok - yodon
https://medium.com/@shivanshvij/building-a-better-ngrok-dbc104754822
======
yodon
I use ngrok and find it super valuable but the docs are about as poorly
organized and incomplete as they could be for such a small surface area
product and as a paying customer I find the ngrok company completely non-
responsive.

This new ngrok competitor is focusing on speed, which would be nice, but I'm
hoping they simply listen to their customers and act on issues their customers
have.

~~~
loopholelabs
We completely agree, and a big focus for us has been improving the UX compared
to Ngrok.

Our docs are being overhauled this week and will include examples on hosting
common apps, troubleshooting common issues, and using the various features in
lynk like HTTP authentication.

You can check them out here at [https://lynk.sh](https://lynk.sh)

